Gaze and foot placement when walking over rough terrain [reddit post] - hyperpallium
======
johncoltrane
FIFY:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/8bzdr8/gaz...](https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/8bzdr8/gaze_and_foot_placement_when_walking_over_rough/)

~~~
hyperpallium
Thanks. I, wow, somehow really messed that up.

